# New Cayenne Coming to Tampa!



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Woo hoo!  Looks like I'm up next.    If the stars align properly, should be picking her up this Saturday.

Key Lime Green hull
Matterhorn white deck
60hp E-tec (not sure which prop just yet)
Minn kota trolling motor (not sure which just yet) 
Lowrance HDS 5 recessed in center console
Float-On aluminum trailer with swing tongue 
Plumbed port side livewell
45 qt yeti in front of cc

Here's a couple pics from the late end build process:




























A HUGE thanks to all the Microskiff members out there!  In particular Paint It Black, Shadowcast, High and Dry Adventures especially, and some guy named Copperhead.  If you fish the Tampa area and see a Key Lime Green cayenne, please stop on by and say hi, and we'll share a cold one or two!


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

Sweet looking boat, I do not know how you can sleep!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If I see you out there, not only will I say hi but I will make you take me for a ride.

Congrats.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats on the new boat!


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks sweet , if your ever down this way well fish the ankona's. Key lime green and lime green lol.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

good stuff! Congrats, dude.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sweet ride let us know when you pick it up. The Tampa bay area crew is really starting to grow


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

lookin great!!! make sure you post up some pics


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Joe,
Glad to hear you are getting close! It's been a process that I know is going to be worth it. Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Sweet! congrats and welcome to the family!


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

its lookin mighty pretty sittin up there.


----------



## treykramer (Apr 30, 2012)

megalops,
is that the standard console or the low-profile?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the nice replies!  Darn right it's hard sleeping at night right now.  Ducknut you're welcome aboard anytime!  Thanks to all the local guys, hope to see you out there.  Jon, I owe you one (I'll pole, I need all the experience I can get).    Gonna take a bunch of pics coming up, also got one of those fancy GoPro's so I'll shoot some video too (once I figure out how to edit).

As for the center console, I believe that is the low profile one.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> A HUGE thanks to all the Microskiff members out there! In particular Paint It Black, Shadowcast, High and Dry Adventures especially, and some guy named Copperhead. If you fish the Tampa area and see a Key Lime Green cayenne, please stop on by and say hi, and we'll share a cold one or two!



The skiff looks and sounds like it is going to be perfect for you

Let me know what prop u go with

Hope to see you out there

Enjoyed our conversations.  Stay in touch ;D

Love the color....by the way. lol


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

The boat is looking awesome! You went with a pretty cool color! If possible the next time you get to see it, could you post some pictures of the hull and also of inside the cockpit? I really like this skiff and just haven't been able to find any good cockpit/hull pictures. Good luck being patient! ;D

Tight Lines!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> > A HUGE thanks to all the Microskiff members out there!  In particular Paint It Black, Shadowcast, High and Dry Adventures especially, and some guy named Copperhead.  If you fish the Tampa area and see a Key Lime Green cayenne, please stop on by and say hi, and we'll share a cold one or two!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ryan! I sincerely appreciate all the help you've thrown my way, man. (I thought you'd like the color.) ;D


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> The boat is looking awesome! You went with a pretty cool color! If possible the next time you get to see it, could you post some pictures of the hull and also of inside the cockpit? I really like this skiff and just haven't been able to find any good  cockpit/hull pictures. Good luck being patient! ;D
> 
> Tight Lines!


Thanks Boney. Well, I will be picking her up...next week. So I'll shoot a bunch of pics then. Good thing is, I just purchased a push pole from Carbon Marine, so at least I've got that going for me.


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks Megalops. Looking forward to seeing your awesome skiff. Which push pole did you get? I have a Carbon Marine Tiller Pillar with T&T controls built into the end. It is a GREAT product and will be purchasing more products for them. They are well made with great customer service as well.

Tight Lines!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I bought a Mangrove 19' 6".  Was originally going to get one of the newer G2's, or whatever they're called but there's a bit of a wait time on them.  Anyways, I'm such a poling newbie I figure I can upgrade in the future if need be.  Agree with the customer service so far, very nice guy AND he's delivering the pole to my house!


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

some tunnel time for you


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Freediver!!


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

It came together nice man can't wait for it to be done


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Megalops,

Congrats on the new Cayenne. That's two now, and the only two so far, in Tampa. 

I would like to get together and take a look at yours when you get it! There are some modifications that Mel did on the newer Cayennes that my hull doesn't have and I'd like see ours side by side, if possible. Mine is due to go back soon and get some work done and I want to see what all to expect!

Btw, love the color. It came out really nice.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Absolutely! Well put the two together for side by side comparisons.  I thought the only difference was a liner, but could be wrong...  Thanks on the color, I completely stole that from High and Dry.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

The liner and a few other little things. Btw your boat is almost 100%!!!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Like kid in the back seat. Did u get it yet. Did u get it yet. 

Lol. Good luck with the pick up. Remember the spare tire.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

> Absolutely! Well put the two together for side by side comparisons.  I thought the only difference was a liner, but could be wrong...  Thanks on the color, I completely stole that from High and Dry.


Awesome, sounds good, just let me know. And yes, I think there are a couple little differences, but just for curiosities sake, I want to look at both of them! Plus, it would be cool to get the only two Cayennes together. 

Have you decided where you're putting in and fishing first? If I remember correctly, I launched and fished out of Gandy for my first trip. It was slow going trying to find bait with the engine break-in, but man, it felt good to get the boat wet for the first time. 

I'm sure the excitement is getting out of control. Haha, I know it was for me! Safe travels and good luck with the pick up!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Let me know the date.  Maybe a Copperhead can join the Cayenne Couple

;D


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> > Absolutely! Well put the two together for side by side comparisons.  I thought the only difference was a liner, but could be wrong...  Thanks on the color, I completely stole that from High and Dry.
> 
> 
> Awesome, sounds good, just let me know. And yes, I think there are a couple little differences, but just for curiosities sake, I want to look at both of them! Plus, it would be cool to get the only two Cayennes together.
> ...


Yeah, the wait time is killing me!!  But I want everything to be perfect so I've waited this long...most likely next week.  I will probably put in first on the Alafia ramp in Riverview - it's so close.  Gandy will be on the bucket list, Williams Park and Simmons, Ft.Desoto, maybe even the wee little ramp at Bullfrog Creek!  You probably know this, but there's a ramp on the back side of Picnic Island that has a little "pier" on it.  Holds a lot of bait on the flats right there, and it's so close to Gandy.  I've always been a little leery of leaving a trailer there however. I am stoked!!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> Let me know the date.  Maybe a Copperhead can join the Cayenne Couple
> 
> ;D


Tee hee! ;D


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Getting closer!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

>


Looks good Joe!


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I KNOW you're getting pumped to put that thing in the water!!


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice looking rig .........Congrats


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Crusty!
Well, picked her up.  Got a ton of pics but trying to pick thru the ones without people and all.  Here's a couple.  

























Still the baddest SUV around, Rory's
















LOMA, boat barely fit in garage and I promised non forum member, Claire, that her car could still fit in.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats Joe! Seemed like only yesterday you were poling my SUV.....


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Sweet skiff.... Congrats


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice looking boat! When I ordered my shadowcast last month I saw your boat with the cap off.


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

That's one pretty skiff and one big smile!  

Thanks for posting pic's I hadn't seen that coffin box/ grab bar set up on that black Native.

Go enjoy your Cayenne and let us know what you think!  That can't be Mel wearing a Yammie hat... I'd believe it was him if it was a Tohatsu hat 

p.s.  I'd love to see a pic showing the motor tilted down and the prop behind the pocket tunnel...


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

He is wearing that hat so the Etec Lid wont get dirty!!

LOL

;D


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Rorys throne is about to be overtaken.... One day my suv will be finished... One day lol


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> He is wearing that hat so the Etec Lid wont get dirty!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> ;D


----------



## treykramer (Apr 30, 2012)

great looking skiff.. looking forward to seeing a review


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> p.s.  I'd love to see a pic showing the motor tilted down and the prop behind the pocket tunnel...


Here's a couple pics from this morning with the motor down.  Please excuse the garage floor, eventually I'm going to paint it but not until winter.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Took her out this morning, a lot of wind, prolly 1 to 2 ft chop on the way back in.  Fished The Kitchen, got skunked, only blood was mine own, LOL!  Took the chop like a champ, did get a little wet but it was blowing.  I put this boat in spots I could only fish previously with my yak.  Poled with the new Mangrove - did great.  My only desire would be to have another 2 ft to run down the pole more - but it didn't flex and warp or anything.  Thank goodness for the Riptide today, especially with the wind!  I'm such a newbie with skiffs -  trying to get acquainted with the boat first, then see if I need to change prop, etc. I've seen 33mph, don't remember rpms, sorry.   

Overall, I love this boat.  Freaking glided on the trailer like I new what I was doing!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Heck yeah! Glad to hear its working out! Awesome boat!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice. let me know when u tame the beast. lol


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Went out today and covered a lot of Tampa bay.  First fish - small trout that hit a bone colored spook almost as big as it was.  LOL.  We hit 34mph at 5400rpm today.  Still less than ideal conditions with wind and rain...


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Look forward to meeting up and seeing your sled


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Switched props to a 4 blade Rogue 17 pitch.  What a night and day difference. Unbelievable in what a prop change can do!  Hole shot was immediate, no sliding on the turns, and very responsive.  Was running a 3 blade 13 x 19 prior.  

Numbers are 5600 rpm's at 34.6 mph in a slight chop down the Alafia and Tampa bay today.  Next up an Atlas Micro Jacker. Stopped at the Beer Shed bought a couple beers and treated my father in law to lunch.  Life is good, what a beautiful day.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Glad to hear that skiff is getting dialed in Joe!!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats a fun little run there. Always a good time at the beer shed [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice skiff . 
Post more pictures . I have not been able to see to many pics of one yet . A running video would be cool . .. I am on the fence of which one to buy . The Cayanne is at the top then the 18' Shadowcast .


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks man, I love my Cayenne.  Here's an early vid - look I'm no Paint it Black, my computer sucks donkey, this is raw footage so take it with a grain of salt, the res looks like shoit - but I will say the video of my brother and I running in Tampa Bay that day we saw ~30 tarpon...and didn't catch not a one!  ;D  @#$%ing tarpon.  

Here's a pretty pic of the Rogue 4 blade.









I'll take some more pics sans people.  I've got a ton just don't want all the folks in the pics.  I'll try to get one of me running with someone videoing from a distance.  (Gopro's suck at distance)

Never been in a Shadowcast, so can't comment, but if I were to get one it'd be the 18'.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> Glad to hear that skiff is getting dialed in Joe!!


Almost there!!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> Thats a fun little run there. Always a good time at the beer shed [smiley=1-beer.gif]


Man, you haven't been posting for a while!  Glad to see you back.  The Beer Shed is great fun.  Hope you don't mind when scallop season is upon us - hitting you up for some advice!


----------

